# Druckmarken in Photoshop



## zeitung (17. Juni 2003)

Hallo,
ich möchte ein 200seitiges PDF-Dokument, welches mit LaTeX erzeugt wurde und eine erhebliche Dateigröße besitzt, mit Druckmarken und einem zusätzlichen Seitenrand für den Anschnitt versehen. In Photoshop ist dies anscheinend möglich, jedoch dauert es hier sehr lange. Kann mir jemand sagen, welches Programm dafür besser geeignet sein könnte?
Danke


----------



## Hercules (17. Juni 2003)

Nee PS ist dazu überhaupt nicht geeignet...

InDesign; Quark...    solche PRogis könnten dir weiterhelfen.

ansonsten --> Falsches Forum erwischt


----------

